# This Might Help!!!



## GTR_Enthusiast (Nov 24, 2005)

Just letting you know I'm not a newbie I've sat here for months just reading forum after forum and doing my own investigating... I finally just joined the forum the other day cause I want to try to help..

Just like everyone else on these forums I've had the dream of owning Godzilla. Since I was 10 and first saw one over seas but cause of "Big Brother" its almost impossible but It can be done its obvious that some guys can get it under the radar. I live in maine and have thought of a few ways of bringing in one through some relatives over the border in Canada but, I'm not willing to loose 15k so I'm praying and waiting that a reputable RI will give us the chance to own one of the worlds premier cars.

I was reading through the net looking for other cars that are considered "Gray Market" just too see if any other cars have passed federalizing laws and have been allowed into the USA well I found something guys we all know that nothings easy but I'm sure if some of you guys read this and do some thinking the Nissan Community might be able to loop hole the Skyline. Please Read The Link...






http://www.canepa.com/SportsLuxury/Showroom/959ArticleAutoweek.asp


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

GTR_Enthusiast said:


> Just letting you know I'm not a newbie I've sat here for months just reading forum after forum and doing my own investigating... I finally just joined the forum the other day cause I want to try to help..
> 
> Just like everyone else on these forums I've had the dream of owning Godzilla. Since I was 10 and first saw one over seas but cause of "Big Brother" its almost impossible but It can be done its obvious that some guys can get it under the radar. I live in maine and have thought of a few ways of bringing in one through some relatives over the border in Canada but, I'm not willing to loose 15k so I'm praying and waiting that a reputable RI will give us the chance to own one of the worlds premier cars.
> 
> ...


well heres the problem, first skylines are NOT supercars nor are they limited production cars. Secondly Nissans wants nothing to do with this as they plan to bring over the skyline in 2007 and by then the new GTR will be more powerful and faster as it will most likely hold a V series motor and wont have the govt regulation of 280hp. We dont push what you friend did as people loss money as they get caught for having those cars. You might be able to run it as a kit car, but its not federal legal, its just a grey market car.


Not trying to be a downer, but anything you can think of has pretty much been thought of or tried. Motorex lost their license to convert and we dont believe anyone for a long time will be able to become a RI and be able to full convert a skyline.


----------



## GTR_Enthusiast (Nov 24, 2005)

*Thats what I thought*

I wasnt sure on the excact numbers of Vspec and GTR skylines produced so I wasnt sure if any of them were considered limited production.
I know I've read every thread on every forum on the net trying to learn more and everything has been tried that I can see...It really sucks cause I'd love to have one...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you may sneak something like a Tommy Kiara conversion or an Autech version or even that Nismo limited edn they did.


----------

